# Former Samson C-Mist sailor



## rmack (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi all,

Over the years, I've owned 3 sailboats: one wood, one fiberglass, but the best in my opinion was the ferrocement Samson C-Mist.

I sold the C-Mist about 10 years ago, but I'm now retired with the time to sail and maintain a boat, and wish I had her back (or one in as good a condition).

I've looked at some nice fiberglass boats, but they're just not the same, so the search goes on.

If anyone on this forum knows the whereabouts of the Samson C-Mist sailboat "Serenity III" registed in Victoria, BC Canada, I would like to know the condition of the boat, and if the current owner is interested in selling.

Thanks,
Rick.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome to SN, dude. You'll like the place.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome to Sailnet, we are not elitists here.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

It does show on the ship's registry

Vessel Registration Query System


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Although I 've never been around Ferro-cement craft , I would think you should have a good chance of finding it as I would guess she is as solid as a rock ,no rot or blister problems! So if she stayed away from the storms. it's just a matter of keeping it in the public eye and she should show up! lots of luck!...Dale


----------



## Ed Sabin (Sep 2, 2014)

Greetings to former and want-to-be Samson C-mist owners:

I thought I was the lone ranger--it's good to know there are others out there!
I'm the happy owner of a Samson C-mist, Aldebaran, and have been since 1976.

It's been a long drawn-out love affair and she's never let me down. No leaks, no runs, no errors. I bought the hull from another home builder who ran out of steam on the project. The hull was built at a do-it-yourself ferro boats boatyard in Savage, Maryland, which no longer exists. I finished it from the hull with a little help from professionals at key points along the way. 

It's under-powered with a Volvo MD-11C 2 cylinder diesel that is nevertheless very reliable. My wife Robbie and I are getting on in age and thinking of going to the dark side (trawler) or twilight side (motor sailer) so I'll probably be putting 
Aldebaran up for sale. Hopefully to a young fool that wants to go ocean sailing!

Thanks for Sailnet.

Adios, Ed Sabin in Maryland


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

Welcome to SailNet. I hope you find her and are able to get her back.

-Chris


----------



## Hickman (Apr 8, 2018)

rmack said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Over the years, I've owned 3 sailboats: one wood, one fiberglass, but the best in my opinion was the ferrocement Samson C-Mist.
> 
> ...


Hi Rick,

I have a C Mist 32 in excellent condition, moored in Richards Bay, South Africa. I acquired the hull & spent about 5 years having the yacht built at Zululand yacht club by good friends. On completion of the project I sailed the boat approximately 7 times out of Richards Bay harbor on sea trials. At this stage of the game I was planning to immigrate to Canada. I have spent the last 4 years in Alberta, Canada obtaining my residency status and am now planning to sail the boat across the Atlantic to Vancouver Island via the Panama canal. Would you be interested in a share in the boat as I plan to stay in Alberta and would love to still spend time sailing in the future.


----------

